# can you use any kind of transperancy film (like the kind teachers use)?



## MinusBlindfold (Nov 4, 2005)

I have these films to print out images that i want screened, [i beleive the Kimoto Silkjet Sm Size 8.5x11" Positive Transparency Film], and I'm all out. Is there anything special about these particular transparancies [sp?] or can i just use any kind, like the ones teachers use for overheads? thanks.


----------



## globalwp (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: transperancy film*

We use the standard transparency 8 1/2" x 11" film for screen burn in. HOWEVER, you have to purchase the film that is relevant to your printer output. Meaning Inkjet, Laser etc. These films will be course on the print side. NOT the slick overhead films, they won't hold the ink.
You can get 100 inkjet sheets for $55.00.


----------



## MinusBlindfold (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: transperancy film*

ok cool, that's exactly what i need to know. i use a normal printer, it's a HP print/scan/copier, and my transperencies seem like they have one normal side and one sticky side. does it matter which side you print on? i don't remember what side i printed on the first time, but i just put it in randomly and it seemed fine. does that matter too? thanks!


----------



## MinusBlindfold (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: transperancy film*

also, there's two different kinds of transparencies, i'm not sure which one i would need. there's Kimoto Silkjet Sm Size 8.5x11" Positive Transparency Film, 100 Sheets for 40 something dollars, then there's Kimoto Kimodesk Laser Film 8.5x11" 100 Pk for about the same price. do you happen to know which one would be better just to print from a normal hp printer? thanks again!


----------



## globalwp (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: transperancy film*

Again if you have a laser printer output then you use the Laser film and print on the "sticky side" That is what grabs and maintains the ink of the art.
If you have an inkjet output then the inkjet transparency will work again printing on the "sticky side"
We've got to Wal-Mart to buy the 10 sheet package for about $6, you may want to try that before you invest on 100 sheets.


----------



## thebrain1 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: transperancy film*

Omar I believe that what your using is the same as any other type of overhead tranfer. If you needed something larger then you would have to look for film positives for screen printing because overheads don't come any bigger than 8.5 X 11


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: transperancy film*

I was told that if you use pigment ink it wont work on a transperancy... Is this true?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: transperancy film*



MBrhythm said:


> I was told that if you use pigment ink it wont work on a transperancy... Is this true?


*** Disclosure *** I am the product manager for Ulano.

Overhead projector films may not have any coating. If they were designed for hand markers rather than laser or inkjet they are designed to be wiped off if needed.

Kimoto Silkjet SC4 is a swellable coating for dye inks on 4 mil polyester.

EPSON printers are the only printers that will give you guaranteed results. HP and Canon printers both use thermal heads that heat up the ink so it spits out of the head. EPSON uses a piezo head that vibrates to spit out ink. NO company that makes RIP software makes a screen printing RIP for anything but EPSON.

If you don't know which inks you buy for your printer, refer to this web page. EPSON Printers for making Screen Printing Positives

Inkjet films require a special coating on a polyester film base. The coating absorbs the ink, because the film cannnot. 

Older, not made anymore, dye inkjet printers require a swellable coating for the 100% liquid dye ink.

Pigment inkjet ink requires a porous coating to absorb the color fast pigments that are coated with a clear resin. You can use dye OR pigment ink with a porous coating.

Often, porous, nano porous or micro porous coatings are called water proof. This has always concerned me because all inkjet films are made to absorb water based inks. If you lick your fingers and pinch a piece of film, you will make one side sticky as it absorbs the moisture. When you print with pigment inks (EPSON UltraChrome), the pigment has to go inside the coating. It is absorbed with a capillary action and APPEARS dry to the touch. 

This does not mean the ink is dry! It's just below the surface. 

Water can be absorbed from the air and keep the ink moist and wet. Many people in high humidity conditions experiance problems with ink the is pulled out of the film by the vacuum during stencil exposure and it stains the stencil and can't be used again. The ink wasn't dry yet. Study this web page for more info.

Inkjet Film for Screen Making Positives


----------



## thebrain1 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: transperancy film*

Thanks for the link it was very informative and answered many of my questions, but you should have your webmaster proof read the article, as it is very hard to read due to extra words and misspellings.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: transperancy film*



thebrain1 said:


> Thanks for the link it was very informative and answered many of my questions, but you should have your webmaster proof read the article, as it is very hard to read due to extra words and misspellings.



Ahhhh.. That would be me. I will speak to me right away. I will look for the extra words you allude to. Thank goodness I have a spell checker that I didn't use yet.

Thanks.

========================
I went and corrected the spelling mistakes I had for positive and double d I had on some word. 

So, tell me the parts that are "very hard to read" so I can clear them up.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: transperancy film*

so would you recomend pigment inks or dye based inks. i ask because i still want to use the same printer for heat transfers


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: transperancy film*



amp267 said:


> so would you recomend pigment inks or dye based inks. i ask because i still want to use the same printer for heat transfers


I have the same question...

I would like to use one printer for both styles. Is it possible? Or do need to printers?


----------



## Charlie Sam (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: transperancy film*

Hi,
I'm learning a lot here. I have an Epson Stylus CX6600. I didn't see it on the list above. Can it be used to make positives? If so, what film and/or ink do I need? Is it only up to 8.5 x 11? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: transperancy film*



MBrhythm said:


> I have the same question...
> 
> I would like to use one printer for both styles. Is it possible? Or do need to printers?


i print positives with my epson r1800. it uses fast ink which is a dye based ink. it goes in the matte black slot, all the other inks are still pigment inks. i have no problems printing heat transfers as well. i know some papers work better than others. i use color jet from specialty materials. it states on the instructions you can use dye or pigment inks for transfers. 

theres another post on here about this subject, very informative. just have to search for it


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

The Epson 1400 comes with dye based ink!!!!!!! better hurry and get one-I hear they are being discontinued! I have one and it is great for positives with off the shelf ink. They sell the ink at office max/depot


----------



## barnaked (Feb 27, 2008)

I use a transparency that is specifically designed for LaserJet monochrome printers. It's made by HP and it's p/n is: 92296T. It does not have a sticky side, but I've found it is every bit as good as the more expensive transparencies that I've used. Doing a quick online search I found that you could pick up a box of 50 for $15 (plus shipping).....


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

barnaked said:


> I use a transparency that is specifically designed for LaserJet monochrome printers. It's made by HP and it's p/n is: 92296T. It does not have a sticky side, but I've found it is every bit as good as the more expensive transparencies that I've used. Doing a quick online search I found that you could pick up a box of 50 for $15 (plus shipping).....


Textured polyester film like SilkJet, Xante Myriad or Lawson SSM Laser Film have a textured surface that helps the film hold more toner - which stops more UV energy.

Transparent paper with a 'vellum' finish holds more toner. Paper is much cheaper than polyester film, but will change size with humidity.


----------

